# FInally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I finally got a boer goat!He's a weather that was born in Dec. He has been disbudded,tagged,utd on shots,& wormed.He's was $75.I hope thats a good deal because I can't back out now.I will post pics when I pick him up.It was funny because my dad actually said yes to a goat and bought me a quad all in one night.What has happened to my dad :? ( I like this new one)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new goatie!!

I also just bought some boers this week - never had them before. They will be here next week. 

In this area unregistered stock are going for 75-150 per head. 

I personally paid 75 for a saanen/boar 4 year old and her yearling. mom is 50/50 daughter is 75/25 (boer being majority)

My buck I paid 70 for and he his 90/10 Boer/Spanish something. 

I bought all three though from friends - so that is why I got the deal that I did.

Good luck with your wether!!!!

Allison


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks,Allison.These are my first boers but I've had everything ealse!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks,RunAround!I have decided to go get him on Saturday.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! That's great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it is always nice when parents surprise us!

any special plans for the new guy?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone.Stacy,my plans for him are to use him as a weather in 4-H and auction him off.I know I'll get attached but it's part of the boer buisness I guess.Usually you get them back and in that case I don't know what I'll do with him.  I"m getting butterflies of excitement as I just can't wait.I'm counting down the hours.LOL
I hope my dad doesn't make me wait to get him because we got in an argument last night. ray:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you found one. Now we just need picture after you get him. Shelly


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks,Shelly!I will get pics tommorow.I get him at 11:30 in the morning and I can't wait so they should be on here tommorow night.No guarentees though.I'm in love


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you found one Sara! Yep you gotta make sure and get pictures!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks,Betheny.I will get pics.11 hours till I get him.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

2 houres left. :leap:


----------

